# sad/melancholic music



## kelly909 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could recommend some sad, melancholic classical music. i'm really into more modern classical, and even any bands that incorporate classical instruments into their music.
here are some examples of what i listen to and generally what i'm looking for:

Rue des Cascades by Yann Tiersen





Daydreams by Abel Korzeniowski





Under calf, winged steps by Yasushi Yoshida





thanks in advance


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Try Gorecki's 3rd Symphony, particularly the 1st movement.

Others that come to mind: Barber's Adagio for Strings, the Adagietto movement from Mahler's 5th Symphony, the last movement of Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony.

There's also this thread which should give you lots of ideas:
Music that moves you to tears?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Very Modern? Or is just slightly 20th Century fine? Rachmaninoff and Sibelius were masters of melancholy/austerity, although more on the Romantic side.

The Swan of Tuonela (Sibelius)
En Saga (Sibelius): more on the exciting side, but ends gloomily
Piano Concerto no. 2 (Rachmaninoff)
Symphony no. 2 (Rachmaninoff)
Vocalise (Rachmaninoff)

A personal favorite: Largo from Shostakovich's 5th Symphony, I think is especially depressing if you're in the mood.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some of your examples remind me of Philip Glass:





or Arvo Pärt:





both relatively modern.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Check out the music of Ernest Bloch. Much of it evokes melancholy, some of it the pathetique (in the classical sense of that word).


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)




----------



## kelly909 (Aug 1, 2010)

Weston said:


> Some of your examples remind me of Philip Glass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for introducing me to philip glass, really great!


----------

